# Another new guy



## Brackneyc (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello everyone. New guy here. Lifted for many years, stopped for many years. Got myself 100lbs overweight (5' 8, 268 lbs at my heaviest), got diabetes, HBP and lots of meds. In May of 2009 I decided I was done being a fatass. Dropped 90 lbs, got off all meds, and have been rolling right along since then. Been lifting steady for the past two years. Got my diet in check, and saw gains I had never seen before.

Life is good.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Brackneyc* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## hp12c (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Brackneyc (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen. I am still learning for sure. Everyday is an adventure. Looking forward to taking it all in.


----------



## mother (Aug 27, 2011)

your success story is an inspiration for us all


----------



## Brackneyc (Aug 28, 2011)

mother said:


> your success story is an inspiration for us all




I appreciate that.  I have been inspired by many as well.


----------



## dee500 (Aug 30, 2011)

whats up everyone im new to this site my diet is fine my workout routine is fine i just need the right stuff to take.I need to know what the best stuff to take to get lean muscle i dont want mass i am about 220 right now and would like to get to at lease 205 just lean muscle.If someone could help hit me up.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the best forum there is!


----------



## Brackneyc (Aug 30, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Welcome to the best forum there is!





Much appreciated man. I have been doing tons of reading here. So much info to go through.


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 30, 2011)

yo


----------



## Brackneyc (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd love to post some stuff up, but since I am a big user of the search function, I have so far found all of my answers there.


----------



## gearin up (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome brack


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## miss jones (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## shearerr (Sep 13, 2011)

welsome mate


----------



## draconian (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum bro


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------

